# Bleeding after abandoned cycle?



## Maddie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter

Is it normal to have a 'weird' bleed after a cancelled ivf? 

My tx was cancelled after my day 8 scan, due to poor response, this was on 1st March. On the 24th I started with some brownish spotting but without the usual cramps, this carried on until the 28th when it turned bright red, but STILL no pain. I am still having bright red bleeding with no sign of it stopping and still no pains. It just seems really strange for me. I have never had a painfree period in 20 years  and they usually only last 3 days?

Sorry to be so graphic....

Maddie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Maddie,

This does not sound unusual. If you are worried go back to your clinic for further advice.

Regards,

Peter



Maddie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Is it normal to have a 'weird' bleed after a cancelled ivf?
> 
> ...


----------

